# Lighting, 24" deep tank



## AquaBard (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi!
I am in the process of setting up a 120 gal (48x24x24). The eventual goal is a somewhat high tech heavily planted aquascape that will contain discus (this being the goal over a years time or so). So far I have started with a Hydor undergravel cable, a layer of Laterite, followed by a mix of Seacem flourite, Eco-Complete and Laterite. The hardscape is in place and im using a Magnum 350 and a Filstar XP3 for filtration at the moment ( I plan to add an additional Filstar or Eheim in the future and ditch the magnum). I would like to basically be able to keep any warm water plant as I am impulsive with plants and like them all, yet the wife limits my amount of tanks to this a 30 and a 10( and the 10grow/quar. tank she doesnt see under the stand). For starters I will be purchasing/using an assortment of stem plants and ground cover ( Bacopa, Diandra, couple different Rotal sp. and probaly HC and Hair grass). I plan to add some other plants after the initial cycle (anubias, ferns, moss, swords, vals). I planned on going heavy on stems at first to help ward off algae then relocate them back to thier respective tanks. I have two questions, first off, how do I sound so far, on the right track I hope. Second is I have never had a tank this deep and have read that they are harder to get the right intensity of light to the bottom especially for the stem plants and ground cover. At the moment I have a odyssea 4x65watt power compact with 6500 bulbs and the 48" strip light that came with tank equiped with a flo-grow bulb. I will be dosing excell with two DIY units untill I can purchase a manual CO2 system to be automated overtime. I will also be dosing other requried nutrients as needed  I want to purchase the CO2 next but I'm on a budget and am trying to decide if I will need more lighting first, if so I am looking at a t5 fixture. what do you guys think? Thanks in advance for the advice, this appears to be a knowledgable community!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi AquaBard,

I see this is your first post....welcome to APC!

I have a 45 gallon tall (24") and really like the AH Supply kits. Their MIRO4 reflectors that do an excellent job getting light down to the substrate level without directing a lot out to the aquarium sides causing excessive algae on the glass. A 4X55 watt kit should be adequate with 6700K bulbs.

45 Gallon Tall w/AHS kit









Your Odyssea 4X65 may do a good job, you could certainly try it for a while and see what happens. If it were me, I would spend the money on a CO2 system, it will help maximize plant health and growth and minimize algae issues.

As for ferts, you might consider either Seachem Flourish or EI dosing.


----------



## AquaBard (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! and lovely pic, I think the rummys are one of my favorite tetras (A very possible option in the tank im setting up actually!).

I actually looked at the kits from AH Supply as I could easily fit one under the canopy of this tank, and they are very reasonably priced. I plan to add more light either way unless mine works out (which im a little skeptical), but I really want a compressed CO2 system first, DIY is so much work for such little pay off and with my 75 it was barely adequate so I am guessing on this tank it will be next to worthless and I really dont want more two litre bottles sitting around for me to track and change out...!


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi AquaBard,
> 
> I see this is your first post....welcome to APC!
> 
> ...


Hey Seattle! 
I am planning a lighting setup using AHS light kits. Your plants look pretty healthy! How far above the substrate are your lights mounted? I will be 29 inches from the substrate so I'm concerned about whether the PC lights will be poweful enough.

thanks ! DAve


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi AquaBard,

I agree, when I started out with the 45 gallon I did DIY CO2 with 2 - 2 liter bottles and the plant growth was much better than without CO2 but it was a lot of work. Because my CO2 level varied a lot I had a lot more algae issues than I have now.

I am working on a 75 gallon "project tank" that is also 24" deep. I am looking at either the 4X55 watt AHS kits or putting together a 4X54 watt T5HO with Icecap 660 and Icecap SLR reflectors (better directing light downward than Tek2).


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Dave,

My 45 tall is 20" from substrate to bottom of the bulbs....I do use a glass cover. 29" is a deep tank and it does present challenges. You may need to do an extra row of PC to get light down that deep. When I run into a situation I am not sure of I call Kim (guy) at AHS and talk with him.

He will want to know some information like the plants you want to grow, CO2, suspended light, etc. and will help you determine what you need......a nice guy!


----------

